# Reformed Ficton?



## thistle93 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi! My wife reads and enjoys a lot of Christian fiction and wondering if anyone could recommend any good reformed Christian fiction authors or titles? Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 22, 2012)

BOOKS - DOUGLAS BOND BOOKS


----------



## LeeD (Aug 22, 2012)

I was going to recommend Douglas Bond as well! I am currently reading the Crown and Covenant series with my girls (ages 10 and 12) and we are enjoying it.


----------



## Tyrese (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a link to a new fiction book written by a Presbyterian pastor from the OPC. http://reformedforum.org/podcasts/ctc232/


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 22, 2012)

Douglas Bond has some excellent stuff. I'm currently reading his book, "The Thunder".


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 22, 2012)

N.D. Wilson and Andrew Peterson.


----------



## davenporter (Aug 23, 2012)

Any others out there?


----------



## caoclan (Aug 24, 2012)

Any books having to do with the "Framework Hypothesis." Sorry...


----------

